# Re-covering concrete/rubber floor in small theater/studio



## Seldred (Aug 19, 2009)

My theater classroom/mini-black box theater is a 30' X 40' cinder block space with a concrete floor covered by 1 layer of 1/2" thick "puzzle" style rubber flooring (like you'd see in a weight room) - it was originally designed as an aerobics studio.

I've been gradually upgrading the studio with curtains and lights, etc., but the nastiest aspect of the space is the rubber floor, which continues to smell like a rubber floor, collects sticky stuff on it, and just looks ugly. It's difficult to clean, can't be painted, and is also a little hard on the feet and joints. 

I'd been thinking that one day I would somehow raise the $ to replace the rubber with some kind of sprung wood floor, even if it would just be plywood over sleepers, but in this economy that prospect is pretty far off - I'm just happy I still have a job this year.

It suddenly occurred to me that I might be better off simply laying masonite over the existing rubber floor - it should ameliorate at least some of the smell, add a little spring for actors and dancers, and be much easier to maintain. I'd paint it with the same Armorseal Treadplex that we use on our auditorium stage floor.

Of course, the difficulty will be anchoring it properly - I'm wishing I could just use double-stick carpet tape and gaff-tape the joints, but I have no idea how well that will hold in the long run - we used such tape for the 6 foot-deep section of masonite floor that covers the hardwood apron in our auditorium (behind the apron is a traditional soft-wood stage flooring which we screwed into), and it's held just fine, but this is a little different.

I suppose I could try using an adhesive over the rubber - acknowledging that we would never go back to plain rubber flooring (fine with me!) But that might get messy when it's time to replace any of the masonite squares.

Obviously the thing I'd like most to avoid is having to blast nails down into the concrete, or try to drill holes with a masonry bit in order to screw the floor through the rubber into the concrete. My experience with screwing into masonry holes is that you never get that tight a bond - screws would be liable to loosen and rise up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kicknargel (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the adhesive idea. Carpet glue is pretty cheap and tough. I think you'd need to consider that first layer permanent and nail another layer over it if it needs refreshing in the future.

I'd do some tests--you may need to start with two layers w/ offset seams to avoid any trip hazard. And maybe if you do that, you could just lay it on there with little to no adhesive, just attaching the two layers of masonite together.

Nicholas Kargel
You Want What? Productions INC
scenic design and construction in Denver, CO

www.youwantwhatproductions.com


----------



## Seldred (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks - good point about going with 2 layers, or at least expecting to add 1 in the future - I hadn't thought of that.


----------

